# fountain pen & rollerball set...



## bigkev (Dec 3, 2011)

just thought id show these two i recently made...
gunmetal finish pair of jnr gent fountain and rollerball in white carbon fibre effect tubes....













they look great in the sunlight, they just sparkle when you rotate them...

all coments and criticism welcome....


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 3, 2011)

Extreemly Beautiful, I love the fibers.


----------



## bigkev (Dec 3, 2011)

thank you very much:biggrin:


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 3, 2011)

Stunning pens. I love the white fiber. Great job.


----------



## EarlD (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice looking.  Where did you get the white carbon fiber blanks?


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 3, 2011)

Any chance you'd mention where the blanks came from?



That is a great matching set!







Scott (thanks for sharing) B


----------



## bigkev (Dec 3, 2011)

i bought them from a UK suplier called "turners retreat"...
they have a website...
http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/acatalog/shopindex.html


----------



## BradG (Dec 5, 2011)

CSUSA also has them for our friends in the states
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...s___Glass_Fiber_Pen_Blanks___glass_fiber?Args=


----------

